# Mono backing for braid, or straight to reel?



## telsonman (Nov 9, 2012)

What would be the best way to attach braid to a spinning real? I keep reading about a mono backing of the same strength, and then some just say attach the braid straight to the real with tape and a uni knot.

What say you?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 9, 2012)

I always cover the spool with mono first.


----------



## saltshkr (Nov 9, 2012)

I back my reels with mono to save money since braid cost more. I  put about
 150 yards of braid with fishermans knot to connect the two together.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

mone then braid


----------



## Khondker (Jan 8, 2013)

What kind of knot is best to tie braid and mono or braid and floro.


----------



## Capt Hoop (Jan 8, 2013)

I always use a double uni. Never fails.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 8, 2013)

I worked for a old salt that made me do a double loop to loop using biminis... Not the easiest route but if we ever got stretched out, it went through the guides easily. 

The only other way I would make that connection would be a double uni.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 9, 2013)

Double Uniknot for sure.  The spool will be protected from braid compression by a layer of mono and the cost is a prime factor as well.  Braid wind knots is another problem that I do not have the complete answer for and wonder if any anglers out there have any ideas that work??  I have had them blow out insert rings on several of my rods.  Ceramic rings as inserts seem to be the worst.  
Good post and an excellent question about the backing issue.


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 18, 2013)

You can put braid straight to reel but you need to put something for the line to bite on such as a few wraps of tape around the spool. If you don't do a backing the line will spin on the spool while fighting a fish. It doesn't take a lot of mono to grip the reel.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 31, 2013)

Depends on what line size you are using.  If you are going much above 50llb braid, I would use tape on the spool and spool directly with braid very tightly.  Reason being, if you are going above 50lb braid, you are looking for strength and line capacity for a large setup.  If you are cranking a large setup, the braid will slip on the spool, even with mono backing.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 4, 2013)

Forget braid use all mono,, get berkley big game,, braid sux,,


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 4, 2013)

The Captain said:


> Forget braid use all mono,, get berkley big game,, braid sux,,



Hilarious! Big game wasn't good back in the 80's.


----------



## bowandgun (Feb 5, 2013)

I use mono first then braid, unless it is a real small spool.  I use double uniknots, they are the best.  In fact the uniknot is the best all around knot.  I use nothing but power pro braid of 20lb test.  for some reason the twenty does not produce as many wind knots.  I then use a mono leader which is softer than flourocarbon and does not break the guides on your rod as bad.


----------



## bowandgun (Feb 5, 2013)

Bryannecker said:


> Double Uniknot for sure.  The spool will be protected from braid compression by a layer of mono and the cost is a prime factor as well.  Braid wind knots is another problem that I do not have the complete answer for and wonder if any anglers out there have any ideas that work??  I have had them blow out insert rings on several of my rods.  Ceramic rings as inserts seem to be the worst.
> Good post and an excellent question about the backing issue.



It seems to me that power pro 20lb test does not wind knot as bad.  I switched from flourocarbon leader back to mono to help stop the knot from breaking guides, so far so good.


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 5, 2013)

I usually go straight to the spool with braid, just make sure you secure the first loop in place with some electrical tape or something of that nature. Do that and you shouldn't have any problems with spool slip.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Feb 14, 2013)

Unless your offshore trolling a short spider hitch to a no name knot will work just fine..


----------



## B Man (Feb 14, 2013)

For my smaller reels I use electrical tape very tightly to the spool then braid.  For my large reels I use mono or e tape according to my set up


----------

